# Can i keep a Red Tailed Black Shark with Malawis ????



## ash01

Hi there,

I have a 55g (soon to be upgraded) mixed Malawi Tank and i have always wanted to get something that looked a bit diffrent than my Malawis but was still colourful. Im not really into Plecs or Clown loaches or syno's.

I really love the red tailed black shark and i know they are best kept as a single shark so i thought it would be perfect also the fact that it can be very obnoxious just like malawis so it could also handle itself in the tank with the others.

I know the shark comes from slightly diffrent water parameters in Asia but i have read quite a lot that this fish actually isn't too bothered as lond as its within reason. Also i noticed a couple of people on here have the shark in their tanks so would it be an acceptable fish for my tank?

My pH is 7.5

All posts on this subject welcome as i want to make the right decision.


----------



## Fish_Dude

That's something about the Hobby... people ask about what will work and won't... and while we have experiences with how fish handle stress, certain behavior characteristics, etc... it's hard to say. Each fish has it's own personality.. just like people, cats and dogs. They don't always fit the stereotypes.

I've always liked the red tail shark. I had one in my 55g grow out, but he was pestering the smaller fish(juvie peacoks and haps) that tried to hide in the rocks/caves.. no damage, just chased them. Because of this, I moved him to my 125g show tank. This is the tank that has my BEST fish... and he's been a great addition! He's still small.. but he's doing great, and he looks good in the tank. Purists may disagree... but I also have Clown Loaches in the tank, so I'm already breaking the 'rules'.

My word of caution is from my 55g. As I said.. my fish that liked to hide in caves were constanly chased out by this guy... but the fish in the 125 are much larger, and he causes no problems. Also, if you keep a PH that's too high, you may want to acclimate him slowly! I keep my tanks at 7.6 anyway... because my water is neutral without much alkalinity out of the tap, it's just harder on the fish to try to keep it high, and they look great. Be especially careful of Petsmart. they tend to keep their PH in the low 6's... if you were to add him to a 8.0PH... it may kill him.

Red Tailed Sharks are CHEAP.. so it's worth a shot of trying one. By all means... my Red Tail was pestering juvie peacocks... If you're keeping Mbunam, I couldn't imagine him causing much trouble... but again, you don't know unless you try.

Good Luck!


----------



## ash01

Thanks for the reply. No need to wory about Petsmart as there is none in the UK but there is another place called Pets at Home and i wouldn't touch it with a barge pole its full of interbreed diseased fish so i only go to proper fish shops.

I have also read what you have mentioned about them being a pain in the butt with younger smaller fish but with larger fish they seem to know there place and be more settled and calm. Most of mine are half way to adulthood so if i got one he would be a baby anyway so way behind in size diffrence anyway.

Thanks for your info it has helped. Do you have any pics of the shark in your tank?

Ash :fish:


----------



## Fish_Dude

I'll try to get you one this evening. He's probably the smallest fish in my tank. 
Mine was quite small when he chased the juvies.. but I would try it.
I may do another video. The tank isn't in top form right now(sometimes, the tank just looks so good you have to pull out the camera) but it's probably still video worthy. I think I have 2 too many fish in the tank right now...


----------



## css virginia

I have a Red-Tail Black Shark with my various Mbuna and Tangs in my 125g...the.."shark"..has done well with the cichlids and has at times been aggressive towards the cichlids-bigger or smaller..  ..chases them from one side to the other.. :lol: ..a nice addition to the tank. 8)


----------



## Bmgrocks

I'm sure he will be fine
I actually have a YoYo loach in my all male peacock tank, who does quite well. I haaatttee the look of syno's and how large some of them get, and the little YoYo does a great job scavenging, and even chasing around some of the peacocks.

The key is not soo much change in pH but consistency. All fish can tolerate a wide range of pH, but rapid fluctuations can be dangerous. The Little YoYo loach is from India where it appreciates a pH from 6.0-7.0. My acclimation method was simply allowing some of my tank water (8.4pH) into the loach's bag over a 30 min period, just to be safe.

I'm sure you won't have a problem, a slow and gradual increase in pH won't be detrimental to the fish, and as i stated earlier consistency is the key.

look into some of the other loach varieties, they are active, both at night and in the day not bothered by tankmates, I'm sure your red tailed shark will act in the same way.

Good Luck


----------



## Fish_Dude

Some will argue that you need more than 30 minutes to adjust PH of more than 1 point.


----------



## ash01

Thanks for all your replys,

I think i will give it a go and if things didn't work out with it later on i will just have to rehome it. I think it should be ok tho.

If i do get one i will slowly put water in its bag over a few hours just to be on the safe side this is what i had to do with my Alto.Calvus when i got them and they were fine.

I'll keep you updated and i hope i can see some pics of your shark in your tank.

Ash :fish:


----------



## Fish_Dude

Just a note.. I've noticed that tine 2.5" red tail shark nipping and chasing at my peacocks.
Maybe I'll try him in my 180 with the preditor haps. The good news is that other than stress, he can't do much harm.


----------



## ash01

Hi all,

Just an update. I bought a little red tailed shark but i am a little confused as im not sure it really is an red tail black shark. I am thinking it maybe is something more like a rainbow shark.

This is what happened - I went down my lfs and asked if they had any red tail black sharks they said yes. So i had a look at them and i thought they didn't look really black but thought it might be from stress or still being young.

Just to make sure i double checked with the guy and asked him if it was defiantly a red tail BLACK shark and not a Rainbow Shark and he said yes. Anyway i bought one as i went with what the guy said and brought it home.

It is darker than the silvery/grey of a rainbow shark but i wouldn't say it looked black it also has a white line around its fins and aswell as it having a red tail it has red on its two front fins it uses for swimming but the rest of its fins is the same colour as its body. Rainbow Sharks have red on all their fins and as far as i am aware the red tail black shark has red only on its tail. So what the **** is it i have??

If anyone could help with an ID i'd be very grateful.


----------



## freirefishing

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x38/ ... C01349.jpg

i have 4 red tail sharks mixed with my yellow labs,red zebras,and aceis...no probs to report,everyone is getting along well.

a true redtail shark has just a red tail,body all black.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Agreed, red-tailed sharks have an all black body (& fins) and a red tail. I had no problems keeping one with mbuna before.


----------



## simo1973

think i might also have a go, with one.
i do like the red tail black shark, just never kept em.
il let you know how i get on,


----------



## Fish_Dude

I actually had to move my red tail... he was chasing around my smaller peacocks who were trying to hide while getting acclimated. I put him in the 180g with a lot more cave structure, and if he doesn't get eaten, he'll do fine(but that red tail caused my preditors to go straight for him!)


----------



## ash01

Hi

I was browsing the net and i have found a picture of a 'red tailed black shark ' on the net this fish is identical to my one in everyway including the two front red fins. The fish in the picture was giving the name of a red tailed black shark including the correct latin name for this shark so is this a red tailed black shark or has it been giving the wrong name?

Look forward to some replys as it is really bugging me that i might not have was i thought i had but hopefully you guys will tell me that the picture is indeed a red tailed black shark.

Cheers

Ash :fish:


----------



## ash01

Can anyone let me know their thoughts about the picture please i'd be very grateful. Is it a Red Tail Black Shark or is it another type of shark?

Cheers

Ash :fish:


----------



## ash01

bump :wink:


----------



## DJRansome

Maybe if you post in General Aquatic you will find more shark people, LOL.


----------



## billyh

does the size of the cichlids matter...i want to move my rts out of communtity tank as he is agressive but my cichlids are all jeuvs in my 125g


----------



## billyh

i added black acei//they dotn seem to get along with the black tailed and beign chased..so far no hrd but think i have to get the shark out as he chases too much..any thoughts?


----------



## rl1oyd

that is not one. They are jet black with a red tail. That is silver with orange fins and tail. Take it back tell him you want what you asked for.


----------



## harveyb27

I had a redtail shark with mbuna for two years with absolutely no problems. It was larger (3 times) than the mbuna, as i bought them when they were very small. I no longer have the red tail because i sold it. Reason for sale was because i felt it was wrong for me to keep a fish which was out of its natural water parameters. They should be in lower PH values than those expected of lake malawi species. Its more a personal choice, than a rule. However as mentioned above, two years is very good considering their compatibility. He was housed with many species over the years. Some being the same size as him. Some aggressive mbuna i had with him included zebras and lombardoi. I must mention he would try attacking any mbuna that were dark in color, which is probably him thinking they were young redtails. He didnt tolerate demasoni either. Dont mix any black fish, like acei ngara etc. He did not kill any fish, but would chase them a lot.

He was an impressive 5 inches in length. I got him when he was only about 2 inches. His tail was always bright red, which shows he held up with the mbuna's aggression. Make sure you have lots of hiding places. More hiding places than fish.


----------



## harveyb27

ash01 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was browsing the net and i have found a picture of a 'red tailed black shark ' on the net this fish is identical to my one in everyway including the two front red fins. The fish in the picture was giving the name of a red tailed black shark including the correct latin name for this shark so is this a red tailed black shark or has it been giving the wrong name?
> 
> Look forward to some replys as it is really bugging me that i might not have was i thought i had but hopefully you guys will tell me that the picture is indeed a red tailed black shark.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ash :fish:


Red tail black sharks - Epalzeorhynchos bicolor - do not have red fins, only a red tail.

That is not a red tail black shark. It is a Rainbow Shark! There is also another variant called the albino rainbow shark, which has a white body. They are both also known as red-finned sharks.


----------



## esparzar1

No......that's a red tipped, trust me. I have a Rainbow and all of their fins are red. I'm 100% sure that's a Red tipped.

Here's a Redtipped
http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profile ... s/rts.html

And here's a Rainbow

http://www.fishlore.com/profiles_rainbow_shark.htm

Either one should be okay in a malawi tank. It's kinda hit and miss. I havn't had any problems w/my Rainbow shark. Hope this helps!


----------



## harveyb27

Yeah your right, but if you have a white one then its albino. The true rainbow shark is not white, it is black with red fins. Never come across a red-finned shark, or heard of them, i thought they were called rainbows. My mistake...


----------



## GaFishMan1181

I have a red tail black shark in with yellow labs, zebras, acei, and a peacock. he doesnt mess with anyone in the tank and no on messes with him.


----------



## justadream

I just got a tank that came with 4 red tail sharks and a few other fish.; I put my cichild in with it and they seemed to be fine at first, but now my cichild looks a little sick so I cleaned the tank.. hoping that will help... anyone have anymore info on putting these types of fish together??? Or should I just take the cichild out into its own tank again ?


----------



## steelers fan

just looks like a stressed red tail shark to me...how long after you added the fish was this picture taken?

by the way rainbow sharks are black with all red fins and tail


----------



## Alext08

Maybe you could go with a red finned shark (aka rainbow shark) . I had one get to 5" in a 55gal. They are comfortable with ph on the akaline side and mine chased my mbuna out of it's territory and held his own.


----------

